
Replication Prohibited – 3D printed key attacks [video] - flexterra
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a_85S1rIjNM
======
rvense
For these CCC videos, please link to media.ccc.de. They built a media
distribution platform for us that gives higher quality, allows downloads, and
uses no tracking. Why not use it?

[https://media.ccc.de/v/32c3-7435-replication_prohibited#vide...](https://media.ccc.de/v/32c3-7435-replication_prohibited#video)

~~~
Mithaldu
I'm in Stralsund and it straight-up won't play the video in Chrome. Just keeps
spinning. Downloading from youtube works as well, even though you have to
resort to youtube-dl, and i like having youtube track what i've seen so i can
refer to that later in case i forget having seen something. Plus, the CCC org
is not any more trustable than youtube.

~~~
zz1
> Just keeps spinning.

Sounds like what happens to me when opening the page. Did you try to click on
'Video' tab or on the 'Play' button? It started the video for me.

~~~
Mithaldu
No amount of clicking on any element helps.

Trying to play [http://ftp.halifax.rwth-
aachen.de/ccc/congress/2015/h264-hd-...](http://ftp.halifax.rwth-
aachen.de/ccc/congress/2015/h264-hd-web/32c3-7435-en-
Replication_Prohibited.mp4) directly in the browser works.

Maybe they should just load that in an iframe or something.

~~~
edwintorok
In the developer tools console there is a mixed content warning:

    
    
      Mixed Content: The page at 'https://media.ccc.de/v/32c3-7435-replication_prohibited#video' was loaded over HTTPS, but requested an insecure video 'http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/ccc/congress/2015/h264-hd-web/32c3-7435-en-Replication_Prohibited.mp4'. This content should also be served over HTTPS.
    

FWIW Firefox plays it just fine

------
agumonkey
For the SCAD enthusiast, Matt Adereth made clojure bindings so you can enjoy
lisp style, repl/interactive modeling :
[https://adereth.github.io/blog/2014/04/09/3d-printing-
with-c...](https://adereth.github.io/blog/2014/04/09/3d-printing-with-
clojure/) (he designed an ergonomic keyboard with it)

ps: live talk
[https://twitter.com/adereth/status/666774776074133504](https://twitter.com/adereth/status/666774776074133504)

